# Can I add Nissan Connect to an Altima that doesn't have it?



## Chance716 (May 8, 2021)

I just got a 2021 Altima SR, and to my bewilderment, it doesn't have something as basic as a compass on board. The vehicle has to have navigation, and mine doesn't. It would fine if Google Maps or something else on Android Auto had an always displayed compass, without having to tap the screen to bring it up, but nothing does. And instead of doing something as inelegant as slapping an analog compass on the dash, and at the same time, getting more functionality, my question is can I add Nissan Connect Services to my vehicle, and get integrated navigation, among other things?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

I could be wrong, but I think there's a compass selection for the info display in the cluster even on an S. The UGDO rearview mirrors for the gen6 Altie don't seem to have a compass, but you could consider getting a Homelink rearview mirror intended for one of the earlier Nissan models, most of those have an 8-point compass indicator. Something like this:









Nissan Sentra Versa Rogue Auto Dimming Rear View Mirror w/ Homelink & Compass | eBay


2014-2016 Nissan Rogue. 2013-2016 Nissan Sentra. 2014-2016 Nissan Versa. 2013-2015 Nissan NV3500. 2013-2016 Nissan Pathfinder. Genuine Nissan Part Number: 999L1-VZ001.



www.ebay.com





The Homelink mirror kits come with a harness that just needs power and ground, but you might need to have a glass man change the mirror mount to one that matches the mirror's intended vehicle.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

As far as updating to a Navi, your only option is aftermarket. To put in a factory Navi means changing 3 different wiring harnesses.


----------



## Chance716 (May 8, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> I could be wrong, but I think there's a compass selection for the info display in the cluster even on an S. The UGDO rearview mirrors for the gen6 Altie don't seem to have a compass, but you could consider getting a Homelink rearview mirror intended for one of the earlier Nissan models, most of those have an 8-point compass indicator. Something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If there is a compass option, than it is well hidden. I searched for it in the gauge cluster menus, and infotainment menus as much as I could, and nothing. I guess I'll have to look into the mirror you posted. Thanks for the help.


----------

